# Cities that never Sleep



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Pictures of the streets all around the world coming to life after the sun has lowered. 

Please post any that you want as well.
_Photos-Flickr_

New York
















































London











I cant find anymore :S


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

cairo's got to be on this list


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Its not a list, just a couple of examples, I'll start a thread for a list.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

times square is soo amazing! 
great pics


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

Tel-Aviv would easily make it to the list!


----------



## USARG (Jun 6, 2009)

BUENOS AIRES'S OBELISK CENTER AND CORRIENTES AVE.ARE A GREAT MIX OF TIME SQUARE AND LONDON'S PICCADILLY CIRCUS.
SORRY NO PICS.....


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Of all the cities I have visited it must be Madrid that was the most lively at night any day of the week.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Times square in NYC, is indeed amazing... i wait to see the other cities too


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ribarca said:


> Of all the cities I have visited it must be Madrid that was the most lively at night any day of the week.


well, for me it's tokyo (visited it in 2007). madrid? surely because it's pretty warm at night (over the whole year) and because of the spanish temperament!


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

TOKYO!


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Shibuya is really cool


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

I wish there could be more places similar Time Square in North America. The only place that even comes close to being as interesting as Times Square is a square in Toronto whose name I can not remember and that location is still not even comparable to Times Square.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Singapore's Orchard Road

Some pics I took 























































pic by martywindle from flickr










More from flickr


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Abidrovia said:


> I wish there could be more places similar Time Square in North America. The only place that even comes close to being as interesting as Times Square is a square in Toronto whose name I can not remember and that location is still not even comparable to Times Square.


Yeah, I love all the neon lights in times square, ive always wondered whether similar things were in other big cities, excluding the well known ones. The only other comparable places I can think of are in London, Toronto and Tokyo. It gives a really busy sort of feel at night, like the city is still fully awake. By the way, the place in Toronto you are probably thinking of is Yonge-Dundas Square:




























Its still nowhere near as impressive as times square, but its still quite cool.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

I agree . Madrid is the ultimate city that never sleeps . I've travelled and have experienced nothing like it .


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice concept.


----------



## evian (Jun 7, 2008)

Moscow

«ГУМ» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Море московских огней..» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тверская» на Яндекс.Фотках


«начало серии "Москва ночная"» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Гостиница "НАЦИОНАЛЬ"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Город зажигает огни» на Яндекс.Фотках

5121428dbdb7366a84abb85f081bc3d4


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

TBILISI


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the large billboards.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Ribarca said:


> Of all the cities I have visited it must be Madrid that was the most lively at night any day of the week.


how many have u visited?


----------

